# PS2 Tastatur mit Adapter zu USB - Problem mit Copy, Paste u.a.



## Xo-mate (24. Juni 2008)

Hi
Ich habe mir ein Laptop gekauft. Da ich aber mein heiß geliebtes Natural Keyboard weiter benutzen möchte, habe ich die Tastatur mittels Converter angeschlossen.
Die normalen Tasten machen keine Probleme. Auch die meisten gängigen Tastenkombinationen (Großschreibung etc.) gehen Problemlos. Auch das Numpad geht Einwandfrei

Lediglich die vier Cursortasten und die Tasten darüber (Einfg, Pos1, BildUp, BildDown, Entf, Ende) haben von anschlag bis Reaktion am PC etwa eine halbe Sekunde Zeitunterschied.

Und nun noch das Problem mit Copy-Paste:
Makiere ich einen Text mit der Maus und mache dann mittels Tastenkombi Copy-Paste, gibt es keine Probleme. Nun aber das merkürdige:
Makiere ich den Text mit der Tastatur (Shift + Cursortasten), und mache dann Copy-Paste, geht das ganze nicht. Da ist der Speicher beim Einfügen leer. Wenn ich im MSN-Messenger Strg+V drücke, nachdem ich Strg+C gemacht habe, dann will der ein Screenshot schicken.
Andere Tastenkombis wie Strg+Z etc. gehen problemlos.

Möglicherweise hat das Copy-Paste-Phänomen was mit den Cursortasten zu tun, da ich die beim Makieren ja benutze und es nur mit denen nicht funktioniert.

Hat jemand bei sowas Erfahrungen oder sonst irgendeine Idee, die zur Lösung führen könnte?


Edit:
Hab gerade noch etwas ausprobiert:
Im Editor einen mehrzeiligen Text geschrieben, dann eine Cursortaste gedrückt, dann Strg+A, Strg+C, Strg+V und da der Text ja komplett makiert war, war er weg. So nun das gleiche nochmal, nur dass ich am anfang keine Cursortaste gedrückt habe, sondern einen Mausklick gemacht habe und siehe da: der Text war wie vorher (d.h. der Text wurde gelöscht und mit dem zwischengespeicherten, also dem Text selbst, ersetzt). Ein zweites Strg+V brachte dann einen zweiten Absatz mit dem Text hervor.

Also es hat zu 99% irgendwas mit den Cursortasten und den Tasten darüber zu tun.


----------



## Laudian (25. Juni 2008)

Installier mal die zugehoerigen Treiber. Da es sich um eine PS/2 Tastatur handelt kann es sein, dass Windows da keine spezielleren Treiber finden kann ... also funktioniert nur das, was allen Tastaturen im deutschen Sorachgebrauch gleich ist so wie es erwartet wird. Alles andere sind Sondertasten, welche per Treiber angesprochen werden muessen ... folglich Treiber installieren und dann sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## Xo-mate (25. Juni 2008)

Am PC mussten keine speziellen Treiber für die PS/2 Tastatur installiert werden. Dort ging es von vorn herein Problemlos mit den Windows-Treibern.


----------



## PC Heini (25. Juni 2008)

Kanns mir zwar nicht vorstellen, aber gibts ev ne Umschaltfunktion von intern auf extern Tastatur?  Oder musst Du dem Laptop mitteilen, mit welcher Tastatur Du arbeiten möchtest?
Alles Möglichkeiten, die man anschauen muss.


----------



## Xo-mate (25. Juni 2008)

Man kann beide Tastaturen gleichzeitig bedienen. Das ist so auch üblich. Eine normale USB-Tastatur funktioniert vollständig, allerdings möchte ich die nicht benutzen, sondern halt mein gutes altes Natural Keyboard


----------



## PC Heini (25. Juni 2008)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht. Dann liegts wohl daran, dass das Keyboard vlt zu alt ist für ne neue Maschine. ( Ähm, wie alt ist denn das Keyboard? ). Wenns nicht älter als 5 Jahre ist, sollte es gehen.


----------

